# Just Bought 2007 31 Rqs Sydney Model



## Campingmamaof2 (Jul 2, 2010)

Heya!! Greetings from NJ! As the title states, I just bought my (first!) TT on Tuesday! She is being prepped & detailed as we speak. My kids (daughter 6, son 2 1/2) don't even know yet either, its a suprise!! I can't wait to make some reservations- I have Thousand Trails membership so I'll see some of you guys in the Nj/ Pa area =)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the purchase!!! That is a GREAT Outback indeed.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Congrats and Welcome!!!


----------



## Ray C (Apr 4, 2007)

congrats we love ours where in NJ are you from we are in northern NJ


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats and welcome from your neighbors in PA!


----------



## Campingmamaof2 (Jul 2, 2010)

Ray C said:


> congrats we love ours where in NJ are you from we are in northern NJ


I am in Central NJ- on the coast. Point Pleasant area =)

Thank you everyone for the lovely welcome







Happy 4th!


----------

